# Yanmar 3TNE74 Engine Stopped



## DocDenny (Sep 26, 2018)

I have a zero turn lawn tractor with a Yanmar 3TNE74 3 cylinder diesel engine with around 575 hrs. This is a 22-24 HP engine depending on who you believe. Was using it a couple days ago and it just slowed down and then finally died. Tried restarting and it tried to start but would not quite get going - lots of black smoke out the exhaust when trying to start. So I cracked the injector lines and cranked to make sure getting fuel and they were. Still would not start. So let it sit for about and hour and came back and tried to start and it did but running poorly and making a clanging sound - not a rod knocking sound- and puffing what appeared to be more grey smoke like motor oil smoke-getting dark so hard to tell. Would not idle. So turned it off and let it sit. Hopefully will be able to get back in next couple days (60 miles away) to try to trouble shoot.
Filter has just recently been replaced (12 hrs on filter) and lift pump is working well. Hold out solenoid to injector pump is working. Engine running at 170 degrees when stopped- I have two temp guages and both read within a couple of degrees. Oil level at full. 
So I am thinking maybe a stuck open injector. Will try to start and then crack each line individually and see if any difference among the three. If so will replace that injector. Can also do a compression check. If all that checks OK I am at a bit of a loss. Guess this could be related to the injector pump but doesn't quite sound like it in my limited experience but not ruling it out. Any thoughts you guys might have will be appreciated


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It sounds as if you have everything well in hand..
You said it slowed & died.. there may be something in the fuel tank that covered the hole/hose.. Good luck


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This may be of some help in chasing the trouble if you have not remedied the situation:


----------



## DocDenny (Sep 26, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> This may be of some help in chasing the trouble if you have not remedied the situation:


Thanks for the link. I've downloaded it. 
A follow up to the problem as posted. I replaced the injector to #1 cylinder and that seems to have solved the problem at least for now. Compression check was good. All cylinders at 320 PSI +-10PSI. Thanks for again for all help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Diesel fuel systems are a fussy bunch. Keeping those injectors happy and not gunked or fouled up requires a little additive per tankful. CRC makes a good product and is in the top 5. For some reason, I see the PowerServe products everywhere, but that brand scored the worse in all of the 3rd party independent reviews. Their product was good back in the days when diesel had more sulfur content, but not anymore. 

On another note, is the old injector repairable via ultra-sonic cleaning? If so, a nice one for a good price can be had from Harbor Freight.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Your RIGHT Bmaverick.!! ALMOST EVERY single person says, "add PS to your tank.. or I use PS".. {it sux}
I "think" it because they saturated the market w/ it.?? & its very easy to come by.. 
Lucas makes a good one, Stanadyne makes a good one The best is Schafer.. but A LOT harder to come by.. its not found in most "retail" stores..
Theres a "new one" from DTECH that's supposed to give Schafer a run for their money.??


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

thepumpguysc said:


> Your RIGHT Bmaverick.!! ALMOST EVERY single person says, "add PS to your tank.. or I use PS".. {it sux}
> I "think" it because they saturated the market w/ it.?? & its very easy to come by..
> Lucas makes a good one, Stanadyne makes a good one The best is Schafer.. but A LOT harder to come by.. its not found in most "retail" stores..
> Theres a "new one" from DTECH that's supposed to give Schafer a run for their money.??


The CRC is this one. https://www.crcindustries.com/produ...tor-cleaner-with-anti-gel-30-fl-oz-05432.html I can get it at NAPA easily, it's harder elsewhere as PS is dominate. 

And per the independent testing, PS nearly came in LAST with Amsoil just beating it at the bottom. Schaeffer Diesel Treat 2000 came in #6. Not too bad really as the brands above it, I've never seen in stores. 

AND here is something totally FUNNY. Super Tech beat out PS and Amsoil. It's a Walmart generic store brand. It did fairly well. Next time I'm in a pinch, I'm running over to Walmart across town. NAPA is too far from me. LOL 

Sadly, the Lucas brand didn't do well either. 

I must say, this test was well thought out and blindly done correctly. We now have the science and the list of the top performers and the worse performers. 

http://www.jatonkam35s.com/DeuceTechnicalManuals/Diesel_fuel_additive_test.pdf 


CREDITS:
This study would not have been possible without the participation of all
companies involved, the independent research firm, and dieselplace.com. A
special Thank You to all of the dieselplace.com members who generously
donated toward this study. 

METHOD:
An independent research firm was hired to do the laboratory work. The cost
of the research was paid for voluntarily by the participating additive
manufacturers. Declining to participate and pay for the research were the
following companies: Amsoil and Power Service. Because these are popular
products it was determined that they needed to be included in the study.
These products were tested using funds collected by diesel enthusiasts at
“dieselplace.com”. Additionally, unconventional additives such as 2-cycle oil
and used motor oil were tested for their abilities to aid in diesel fuel lubricity.
These were also paid for by the members.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank u for the link... I already had it but I'd be willing to bet 99% of people don't know it exist. & no matter WHAT is in that test, there will ALWAYS be somebody that will argue with the results..
& theres ALWAYS THAT 1 GUY who's never used anything in his tank & calls everything "snake oil" & we're all bafoons for drinking the cool-aid.. Thanks again.. TPG


----------

